# Need Router Recommendation



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

I have a Milwaukee drill and Milwaukee circular saw. Do they make a good mid-size router also? Or should I consider other brands?


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

that little porter cable trim router is darn powerful and real handy

Bosch and makita make some decent ones, skip the entry level models.

have 3 higher end dewalts at work, they are ok, but bulky


----------



## Wado (May 15, 2011)

CoastalOutfitters said:


> that little porter cable trim router is darn powerful and real handy
> 
> Bosch and makita make some decent ones, skip the entry level models.
> 
> have 3 higher end dewalts at work, they are ok, but bulky


We think alike. I have two of the porter cable trim routers, both bought at pawn shops for less than half price. I also have a Bosch trim router bought at one of those tool trailer deals for a decent price. The best all round router in my opinion is the faithful Porter Cable Model 690 with a 1001-T2 base with 1/4" and 1/2" collets. I have never stalled mine but I did have a switch go out but that's minor. For the router table/shaper I have a Freud plunge router. It's a monster and it stays in the shaper. Dewalt makes a mini router that is supposed to be able to run some big bits. For doing round over's and beading the trim routers are just fine for soft woods.


----------



## kneekap (Nov 13, 2012)

The Rigid has an LED light, two bases, 1/4" and 1/2" collets, and variable speed.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Well, the first 2 replies mentioned Porter Cable. Plus a friend of mine that makes a living woodworking said Porter Cable. I checked out Circle Saw and bought the little Porter Cable trim router there.


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

My Black & Decker router was good for about 25 hours and quit.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

This...
*
"Porter Cable Model 690 with a 1001-T2 base with 1/4" and 1/2" collets."*


----------



## Wado (May 15, 2011)

*Router Guide*

These work like a charm. I added the scale on it. It's a complimentary throw away tape measure you find in some hardware stores. A little contact cement and it was stuck on. I also added the yellow nylon low friction slides.


----------

